# Full Listing of Engine Code and ECU Part Numbers



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

People often are interested in finding out what vehicle the ECU they have is OE from, or wondering what other ECUs are from the same engine code. This list compiled from ETKA should be a good basis for determining such information.
_Currently this list only covers the US market_
If there needs to be additions or corrections please let me know. 
*US Market Volkswagen*


2000 Golf/Jetta: AWD

 06A 906 032 CL 06A 906 032 CM (notes - auto)



2001 Golf/Jetta: AWW

 06A 906 032 DL
 06A 906 032 DM (notes - auto) 06A 906 032 GH (notes - auto)



2002+ Golf/Jetta: AWP

 06A 906 032 HS
 06A 906 032 LP
 06A 906 032 NK
 06A 906 032 SK
 06A 906 032 RN (notes - 6spd manual)
 06A 906 032 SM (notes - 6spd manual)
 06A 906 032 LQ (notes - 5spd auto)
 06A 906 032 NL (notes - 5spd auto) 06A 906 032 SL (notes - 5spd auto)



1997-1999 Passat: AEB

 8D0 997 557 HX 8D0 997 559 BX



1999-2001 Passat: ATW

 4B0 997 020 AX
 4B0 997 020 X
 4B0 997 020 BX (notes - auto) 4B0 997 020 CX (notes - auto)



2001 Passat: AUG/AWM

 4B0 997 019 MX
 4B0 906 018 DA
 4B0 906 018 DN
 4B0 906 018 DQ
 4B0 906 018 FX 4B0 906 018 CM



1999-2000 Beetle: APH

 06A 906 032 A (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 B (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 S (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 Q (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 E
 06A 906 032 R
 06A 906 032 C 06A 906 032 P



2001+ Beetle: AWV

 06A 906 032 FD
 06A 906 032 DP
 06A 906 032 GB
 06A 906 032 KQ
 06A 906 032 PT
 06A 906 032 EM (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 DN (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 GA (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 KR (notes - auto)
 06A 906 032 PR (notes - 5spd auto) 06A 906 032 PS (notes - 6spd tiptronic)



2002 Beetle Turbo S: AWP

 1C0 906 032
 06A 906 032 LS (notes - 6spd manual) 06A 906 032 QA (notes - 6spd manual)

*US Market Audi*


1997-1999 A4: AEB

 8D0 907 559
 8D0 907 557 P
 8D0 997 557 HX 8D0 997 559 CX (notes - auto)



2000 A4: ATW

 4B0 997 020 X
 4B0 997 020 AX
 4B0 997 020 BX (notes - auto) 4B0 997 020 CX (notes - auto)



2001 A4: AWM

 4B0 997 019 NX 4B0 997 020 EX



2002 A4: AMB

 8E0 909 518 F 8E0 909 518 G (notes - auto)



TT: AJQ

 8L0 906 018 J (notes - Quattro)
 8N0 997 018 BX (notes - Quattro)
 8N0 997 018 DX (notes - FWD)
 8N0 997 018 EX (notes - Quattro) 8N0 997 019 AX (notes - FWD)



TT: APX

 8L0 997 018 DX
 8N0 997 018 CX
 8N0 997 018 FX 8N0 997 018 KX



TT: AUQ,ARY

 8L0 997 018 CX
 8L0 997 018 EX
 8N0 906 018 AQ
 8N0 906 018 BR (notes - FWD, manual)
 8N0 906 018 CN (notes - auto)
 8N0 906 018 CR (notes - Quattro, manual)
 8N0 997 019 RX
 8N0 997 019 SX
 8N0 997 020 FX (notes - FWD, manual)
 8N0 997 020 RX (notes - manual)
 8N0 997 020 TX (notes - Quattro)
 8N0 997 020 SX 8N0 997 020 QX (notes - auto)



TT: BAM

 8N0 906 018 CG
 8N0 906 018 H
 8N0 997 018 PX 8N0 997 018 TX



TT: APP
8N0 997 018 HX (notes - APP)



TT: AUM

 8N0 906 018 AP
 8N0 997 019 X 8N0 997 020 EX



_Modified by Boostin20v at 4:46 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## ajshoe (Aug 26, 2008)

*ecu*

think u may have overlooked 2001 1/2 passat. mine is a 1.8T auto 2001.5 vw passat with ecu part # 4B0 906 018 CL. please update ur list. thanks, John


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

This information has been compiled into the FAQ


----------



## jettaman22 (Dec 19, 2018)

*my ecm has a DT at the end*

Hello, I am trying to find out which other ecm's will be compatible with mine. My number is 06A 906 032 DT (what does the DT stand for?) Thanks


----------



## TheBawse (Nov 28, 2016)

Came here to double check my ECU# and I have a 2004 Beetle Cabrio with 2.0L 8v BGD / 5spd with ECU # 06A-906-032-MP that isn't listed above. Thanks


----------



## Reference_voltage (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice work op! Saving this this information on my computer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric100K (May 19, 2021)

Hello, I have an ECM (VW) 06A 906 032 SM. [SM] -> I cannot find anywhere what vehicle, specifically, this ECM goes to. Nor can I find any other ECM anywhere online that ends in [SM]. Any feedback, or help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## danksnaks (Jun 24, 2020)

Eric100K said:


> Hello, I have an ECM (VW) 06A 906 032 SM. [SM] -> I cannot find anywhere what vehicle, specifically, this ECM goes to. Nor can I find any other ECM anywhere online that ends in [SM]. Any feedback, or help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


The Bosch ME 7.5 ECM with part number ending in 032SM is found in 2005 Jetta GLI 6MT. Also, I believe that 032RN ECM belongs to 2004 Jetta GLI 6MT. I realize that 1) you asked this a year ago and 2) you probably don't care about that second bit of information; however, it may be useful to know that they (032SM <-> 032RN) are interchangeable units without any consequences that I am aware of.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

The RN ecu is much more common in the NAR(NORTH AMERICAN REGION) market.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## danksnaks (Jun 24, 2020)

Vegeta Gti said:


> The RN ecu is much more common in the NAR(NORTH AMERICAN REGION) market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Interesting.... I suppose that blows my theory to shet then lol. Briefly looked into production numbers for the 2004.5 and 2005 GLI 1.8t in North America and have gathered that out of a estimated 5-8k total units produced the majority of them seem have been put together during rhe first few months of '05. I've personally come across only a dozen or so GLIs from that era that are still equipped with the factory ECM and of those dozen cars all the 04.5 had 032RN boxes while the 05 cars all had 032SM. Seems like everybody else was running whatever ECM was mailed to them by _insert tuner here_ including a few running units fit for an A4 or 1.8t Passat. I'm still pretty confident that there aren't any differences between 032RN and 032SM though as far as map locations and such. I can check the .xdf files that I have for each of them after work to verify this.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I have a couple rn ecu's myself

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

